# Einsteiger-Tour Alsterwanderweg 24.8.2003 12 Uhr



## *blacksheep* (17. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich lade mal wieder zu einer kleinen Einsteiger-Tour am Alsterwanderweg ein.

Interessenten tragen sich bitte hier ein!  

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## Outbreak (17. August 2003)

bin ich dann auch endlich wieder dabei! 

bis dahin sollte ich auch den Donnerstag Abend überwunden haben  

cu,

Outbreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (18. August 2003)

Okay bin auch dabei.


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Netghost (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *Ich bin auch dabei!
> 
> *



Gut das du "freiwillig" mitkommst


----------



## Outbreak (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *
> 
> Gut das du "freiwillig" mitkommst
> ...



Oder hast Du hinter ihm gestanden, als er sich angemeldet hat?!  

Und ich halte das Tempo eh einigermassen in ruhigen Bahnen  

cu sunday,

Outbreak


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

ich komm doch auf jedenfall mit! Mit euch fahre ich am liebsten...
Aber diesmal werde ich besser vorbereitet sein! Ich hab einige neue sachen...

Outbreak wir kennen und doch schon von der letzten tour noch oder?

Gruss

Basti


----------



## Outbreak (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *
> Outbreak wir kennen und doch schon von der letzten tour noch oder?
> *



Najaaaa, eigentlich haben wir nur kurz vor der Tour telefoniert, mitgefahren bin ich nicht  

Aber dieses Mal bin ich bestimmt dabei!  

gruss,

Outbreak


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

Aber nun frag ich mich wer denn nun mit uns unterwegs war!
Janus ich und noch wer waren unterwegs vorletzten sonntag!
Vielleicht kann janus ja mal helfen...
Gruss
Basti


----------



## Outbreak (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *Aber nun frag ich mich wer denn nun mit uns unterwegs war!
> Janus ich und noch wer waren unterwegs vorletzten sonntag!
> Vielleicht kann janus ja mal helfen...
> ...



Janus könnte Dir auch helfen, aber ich weiss es doch auch  

Das war Manuel, ein Freund von uns, der allerdings hier im Forum nicht vertreten ist.

Gruss,

Martina


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

ja dann ist ok!
Das wusste ich nicht mehr ob er im forum vertreten war...
Aber ich freu mich schon auf sonntag!
Wird lustig
Gruss
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2003)

Tach meine Lieben,

DAS HIER IST EIN  FORUM, KEIN CHATROOM!!    

Warum tauscht ihr Euch nicht per ICQ aus ?? Wäre doch mal ne Idee, oder ??  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

Oh mann ich bin so blöd!
Outbreak du bist die aus stade richtig?
Oder ich bin jetzt ganz verwirrt!
Meine ICQ ist 52171235
Melde dich denn doch mal bitte
Gruss
Basti


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2003)

Moin Basti,

irgendwie hast Du noch nicht so den Durchblick.   Das wird sich aber am Donnerstag ja ändern...

Outbreak ist meine Freundin.

Du hast Outbreak(=Tina) mit Obrady(=Anja aus Stade) verwechselt.  

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## Buddy (18. August 2003)

Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Martinbaby (18. August 2003)

Hey, Buddy,

wieder dabei? Bike fertig ?

Willst nicht vielleicht in die HaBe? Oder willst Du Dein Bike schonen, weil es nun so schön und so neu ist 


Dann werden wir Dir mal bei Gelegenheit die richtigen Trails in den HaBes zeigen ...
Selbst Steffi meinte übrigens kürzlich, ich hätte fahrtechnisch ordentlich zugelegt seit dem ich dabei bin, also nimm Dich in Acht


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Hey, Buddy,
> 
> wieder dabei? Bike fertig ?
> ...


*

Ich hab´s noch nie erlebt, daß Buddy sich oder sein Material geschont hätte. Dazu ist er einfach zu sehr Vollblut-Biker. Ausserdem fährt er ja kein Rotwild... 




Dann werden wir Dir mal bei Gelegenheit die richtigen Trails in den HaBes zeigen ... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die dürfte Buddy dank Rabbit´s "Lullertouren" schon alle kennen....  Ausserdem was verstehst Du unter "richtigen Trails" ?? Den Weg von der Kärnter Hütte zur Tankstelle ?? 




Selbst Steffi meinte übrigens kürzlich, ich hätte fahrtechnisch ordentlich zugelegt seit dem ich dabei bin

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Legen wir nicht alle mit jedem gefahrenen Kilometer an Erfahrung und Fahrtechnik zu ??





...also nimm Dich in Acht    

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Buddy zittern bestimmt schon die Knie...     

Gruß,

Janus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (18. August 2003)

Natürlich legen wir alle zu !!!

Wollte mich ja auch gar nicht herausstellen, bin nur selbst überrascht :huepf:

Und ich freue mich für Buddy, wenn er endlich wieder dabei sein kann :huepf:

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Rabbit (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Buddy zittern bestimmt schon die Knie...     *


            

Schade, daß ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein kann


----------



## Buddy (18. August 2003)

Naja, Bike ist noch nicht so ganz fertig, muss aber nur noch die Züge verlegen und die Kette dran machen, das werde ich wohl morgen machen.

Was ?! Mit meinem schönen neuen Bike in die HaBe ? Kommt ja gar net in die Tüte, ab jetzt fahr ich nur noch den Alsterwanderweg hoch und runter  

Für alle die es interessiert, hier schon mal ein Foto vom halb fertigem Bike 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## madbull (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *...
> Für alle die es interessiert, hier schon mal ein Foto vom halb fertigem Bike
> ...*


Hey, deine Marathon S ist ja schwarz und nicht gun-metal-grey! Passt ja perfekt zum schwarzen Rahmen. 
Aber bonbonblau und perlenweiß ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiel schöner...   

Sind das SRAM 9.0 V-Brakes? Falls ja - gute Wahl! Du machst mir aber auch alles nach...  

Freu dich auf deine erste Probefahrt. Wenn der Dämpfer passt (sprich die Federhärte zu deinem Gewicht und Fahrstil passt - ich hatte das Problem ja nicht mit dem SID-Dämpfer  ) rockt das Teil wie Sau - da kannst du dich drauf verlassen! Dann willst du gar keinen anderen Rahmen mehr...
Nur immmer schön bergauf an den runden Tritt denken...  

Viel Spaß damit und bis bald zum ersten norddeutschen Cube-Freelite-Treffen...


----------



## Netghost (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Tach meine Lieben,
> 
> DAS HIER IST EIN  FORUM, KEIN CHATROOM!!
> ...



Stimmt auch es ist ein forum, zum Chatten sind die Zeitabstände zu gross  (selbst di minute is zu lang)


----------



## Buddy (19. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> Hey, deine Marathon S ist ja schwarz und nicht gun-metal-grey! Passt ja perfekt zum schwarzen Rahmen. *



Das täuscht  Sie ist "gun-metal-grey", war nur schon etwas dunkel im Zimmer und meine Diggi Cam is nimmer die Beste...



> *Aber bonbonblau und perlenweiß ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiel schöner...   *



Ähm...also....naja...findest Du ? Schwarz sieht viel eleganter aus  



> *Sind das SRAM 9.0 V-Brakes? Falls ja - gute Wahl! Du machst mir aber auch alles nach...  *



Und wieder daneben  Bin günstig an Avid SD 7 rangekommen, sonst hätte ich die SRAM genommen (hatte ich übrigens an meinem alten Cube)... 



> *Freu dich auf deine erste Probefahrt. Wenn der Dämpfer passt (sprich die Federhärte zu deinem Gewicht und Fahrstil passt - ich hatte das Problem ja nicht mit dem SID-Dämpfer  ) rockt das Teil wie Sau - da kannst du dich drauf verlassen! Dann willst du gar keinen anderen Rahmen mehr...
> Nur immmer schön bergauf an den runden Tritt denken...  *



Naja, sobald wieder etwas Geld in der Kasse ist, wird der Dämpfer wohl eh ausgetauscht, gegen nen DT Swiss... Erstmal gucken wie sich dieser macht 



> *Viel Spaß damit und bis bald zum ersten norddeutschen Cube-Freelite-Treffen...   *



Hehe, das wär doch was 

Rick


----------



## Ente on a bike (19. August 2003)

Nettes bike!  
So ein hübsches fully will ich auch später mal haben!
Aber ich steh noch am Anfang!
Mein Budget hält sich vorerst für die näxten 3 jahre auch in grenzen! So ein Azubi gehalt ist echt mager!
Aber ich halte es durch!
Gruss
Basti


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

auf allgemeinen Wunsch hin, haben wir beschlossen, die kleine Einsteigerrunde mal in die HaBe´s zu verlegen.

Start ist um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz vor der Kärtner Hütte!

Höchstwahrscheinlich wird freundlicherweise Sanz die Tour leiten, da ich leider noch nicht über so umfassende Ortskenntnisse verfüge, als dass ich so eine Tour "anführen" könnte!

Bis denne,

Janus


----------



## Outbreak (21. August 2003)

Komisch, komisch, da denke ich noch, ich habe am Sonntag eine gemütliche Tour vor mir und dann...
wird mir mitgeteilt, dass ich mich in den HaBe's rumtreiben soll...  

Naja, man wächst ja bekanntlich mit seinen Aufgaben! Wird bestimmt lustig!  

Bin dann wohl dabei  

cu,

Martina


----------



## Martinbaby (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Hi Leute,
> 
> ... Eisteigerrunde...
> ...



Na, Janus auch schon zu Hause? Wohl auch nicht mehr ganz nüchtern  - na, nach dem Abend....   

Sonntag HaBe ist guuuuut

Stelle doch mal bitte die Tour ins LMB - habe schon wieder eine neue Anfrage im Briefkasten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *Komisch, komisch, da denke ich noch, ich habe am Sonntag eine gemütliche Tour vor mir und dann...
> *



wieso? Wird doch gemütlich ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> Na, Janus auch schon zu Hause? Wohl auch nicht mehr ganz nüchtern  - na, nach dem Abend....
> ...



Hmpf! Jo... nüchtern, naja...  

BTW: Die Tour steht schon lange im LMB!  

"Eissteiger" muss mir erstmal jemand nachmachen!  

Schönen Abend noch!

CU @ HaBe

Janus


----------



## Outbreak (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> wieso? Wird doch gemütlich ...   *



....naja, was Du so gemütlich nennst?!  

Wenn ich dann japsend über meinem Lenker hänge, werde ich mich aber sicher an Deine Worte erinnern  

cu,

Martina


----------



## Martinbaby (21. August 2003)

beim uphill wirst Du mich überrunden!


----------



## Martinbaby (21. August 2003)

wird wohl zwei Gruppen geben: 

Die eine, die bei Regen wieder nach Hause fährt, oder gar nicht erst kommt.

Und eine die in jedem Fall fährt  

Ich fahre in jedem Fall


----------



## Outbreak (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *beim uphill wirst Du mich überrunden! *




Meinst Du wirklich, dass ich schiebenderweise schneller sein werde als Du fahrend?!  

Ein wenig üben muss ich dann doch noch, damit das alles so klappt wie ich das gerne hätte...  

Die Wettervorhersage meldet für Sonntag 0% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, also doch nur eine Gruppe rost: 

Also, bis Sonntag dann am Uphill!

cu,

Martina


----------



## Rabbit (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *... wird freundlicherweise Sanz die Tour leiten*


Einsteigerrunde, Sanz? Zwei Welten prallen aufeinander  

Andre, es freut mich, daß Du dich der "Nachwuchsförderung"  annimmst. Aber behandel die Teilnehmer schonend und denk' dran beim Uphill immer schön rechts fahren, damit Tina genug Platz zum überholen hat 

Viel Spaß am Sonntag,
Harry


----------



## Outbreak (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ... und denk' dran beim Uphill immer schön rechts fahren, damit Tina genug Platz zum überholen hat
> 
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht... So langsam aber sicher habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich nicht einmal versuchen darf, während der Tour meinen Fuss auf den Boden zu setzen...

Wäre auch dankbar für Tipps, wie ich noch schnell 300% Konditionsaufbau bis zum Sonntag betreiben kann....
 

Wird schon werden...

cu,

Martina


----------



## Alan (22. August 2003)

Dann komm ich auch mal mit. Nach fast einem halben Jahr Geländeabstinenz wird eine kleine Einsteigerrunde wohl das richtige sein. Hoffe nur, daß ein Rad mit schmalen 28"-Reifen nicht vom Gelände überfordert werden wird. Es ist jedenfalls kein Gepäckträger dabei. Bei meinem MTB müßte ich noch die Reifen aufpumpen...
Da ich noch nicht weiß, wie lange ich Samstagabend arbeiten muß, gilt diese Anmeldung unter Vorbehalt. Wartet nicht allzu lange auf mich. Vielleicht muß ich Sonntag auch noch mal in die Firma.  

Bis denne

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ente on a bike (22. August 2003)

das hört sich doch echt gut an!
Dann werden wir mal in die pedale treten sonntag!
Mir wäre persönlich ja der andere Treffpunkt von Räbbit letztens lieber aber ist auch egal!


----------



## Netghost (22. August 2003)

Okay die HaBe.......und das mit meinem Profil. Ich werds sehen.


----------



## Sanz (22. August 2003)

So, Spaß beiseite! Wir werden also wie besprochen pünktlich um 12 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte sein. Wir das heißt meine bessere Hälfte und ich. Wird locker aber flüssig.

Andre


----------



## GT72 (22. August 2003)

bin auch dabei!

CU @ HaBe

P.S. Ich bin Manu und war gestern auch auf dem SfdW! Und Rabbit wird mich zukünftig nicht nur beim Feiern sehen, sondern auch mal an seinem Hinterrad klebenend...


----------



## Martinbaby (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Hoffe nur, daß ein Rad mit schmalen 28"-Reifen nicht vom Gelände überfordert werden wird. Es ist jedenfalls kein Gepäckträger dabei. Bei meinem MTB müßte ich noch die Reifen aufpumpen...
> 
> 
> Det *



... dann pump man lieber die Reifen auf, mit schmalen 28ern wirst Du so Deine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Alan (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> ... dann pump man lieber die Reifen auf, mit schmalen 28ern wirst Du so Deine Probleme bekommen. *



Ach, daß muß schon gehen. Wie Outbreak schon bemerkte: 





> man wächst ja bekanntlich mit seinen Aufgaben.


Und ich war ja auch schon ein paar Mal mit dem Rad im Wald. Ging eigentlich auch ganz gut. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Falls auch die Einsteigertour zu hart sein sollte, ich kenn mich dort ein wenig aus und find schon raus. (was für ein Reim....)

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (23. August 2003)

OK, wie Du meinst ...

Verstehe aber trotzdem nicht, wieso Du Deine MTB Reifen nicht aufpumpen willst.

Keine Power in den Armen ?


----------



## Ente on a bike (23. August 2003)

kann leider nicht mitkommen am Sonntag..

Viel Spass @ @ll


----------



## yo gomez (24. August 2003)

So ein Dreck!
Wollte doch noch mitfahren, aber hab gestern zu lange gefeiert.
Ergebnis: ohne Frühstück, Pumpe und Werkzeug in die Bahn gehüpft, wobei ich Mühe hatte mein Bike noch in den Kurzzug voller Fischmarkteinkäufe reinzubekommen! Natürlich hat der Zug deswegen endlos Verspätung. Dann versagt das Handy, und als ich auf dem Parkplatz ankomme stehen da nur noch einsame Autos!  
Hab dann noch versucht Euch einzuholen, aber dafür ist das Wegenetz einfach zu verzweigt...
Alles in allem hat Murphys Law heute voll zugeschlagen, würd ich mal sagen! Dafür wird heute abend wieder gefeiert!


----------



## Outbreak (25. August 2003)

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch richtig viel Spass!!!


----------



## Netghost (25. August 2003)

Jo den hatten wir ........ bis zu einem gewissen punkt


----------



## Netghost (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JohannesHH _
> *[...]
> Alles in allem hat Murphys Law heute voll zugeschlagen, würd ich mal sagen! Dafür wird heute abend wieder gefeiert!  *



Wenn du auch nur eine HAUCH von einer ahnung hättest WIE Murphys Law heute zugeschlagen hat.....  

War aber trotzdem geil, bis zum Paul Roth Stein......aber dazu später.

Erstmal: Ja Manu ich laber zu viel, das weiss ich selbst. Ich brauch das aber 

Zweitens: Tina ist Schuld!!!  denn.... 
Wenn sie und Alex nicht umgekehrt wäre, hätten die beiden nie bemerkt das Manus auto offen gewesen ist, dann wäre Manu nie zurück gekommen und ich hätte die beide nicht am Parkplatz getroffen und wäre anschliessend mit manu auf eigene Faust losgezogen....

Aber so soll unsere Geschichte nicht beginnen...

An einem Schönen Sonntag morgen, es war der 24.08.03 und ich hatte die nacht nur zwei Std geschalfen da ich meiner im Sterben liegenden Festplatte die wichtigsten daten noch entreissen musste, fuhr ich also wie geplant um 11 Uhr los. Wäre ich wacher gewesen hätte ich sicher gemerkt das der Anfahrtsplan noch für den Alsterwanderweg galt und nicht für die HaBe, ergo Ankunft Kärtner Hütte: 13 Uhr (geplant war ja 12). 

Wie ich das so rumstehe und mit überlege ob ich jetzt vor lauter frust zu Pizzahut fahre oder alleine in den Wald gurke, bemerke ich wie zwei Biker an ihrem auto stehen und sich für die Heimfahrt fertigmachen. In gedenken an an einen Satz der hier mal im Forum fiel, ging ich auf den Mann zu und frage: "Bike Forum?" "?" "IBC?!" "!" "mtb news" " Ja das Forum" "ah"... Daraufhin entwickelte sich ein gespräch in dem ich folgendes Erfuhr: Die Gruppe war planmässig losgefahren allerdings hatte sie durch zufall noch einen MTB Schulworkshop mitgenommen und die gruppe war daruch rechtgross geworden, was aber nicht wirklich gestört hätte. Allerdings bekam Tina alias Outlaw nach ca 3 km wegen einer nicht abgefangenen Wurzel rückenschmerzen und hatte beschlossen auszusteigen und Alex alias Janus kam natürlich mit. 
Desweiteren erfuhr ich das Manu alias GT37 sein Auto aufgelassen hatte und beide nun nurnoch darauf warteten das er zurückkam und sein auto zuzumachen, was auch für ihn das ende der tour bedeutet hätte da er keine lust hatte aleine durch die HaBe zu gurken.

Manu kam angerauscht und als er sah das doch noch jemand da war der in die HaBe wollte, beschloss er kurzerhand doch wieder loszufahren. Ein entschluss den er zwar nicht bereute, der aber schliesslich einen hohen tribut forderte. Wir zogen also los, von nichts eine Ahnung und frei nach dem Motto "Jeder macht was er will, keiner macht was er soll, aber alle machen mit" und so begann unsere Odysee...

Zitat von manu:"Zum glück warst du nie beim Bund, du hättest doch glatt die Landverbindung nach Amerika wieder entdeckt"  Psst sonst ziehen se mich noch trotz T7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Obwohl wir den weg direkt hinter der Hütte genommen hatten landeten wir nach ein paar gemütlichen Abfahrten und weniger gemütlichen Anstiegen, auf dem Gipfel der Reiherberges, in der irrigen Annahme das wir jetzt schon schön tief im Wald drin wären fuhren wir weiter und nach einer sehr rasanten Abfahrt landeten wir fast in der Autobahnausfahrt Heimfeld. Leicht verwirrt ob dieser Seltsamen Richtungsänderung (ich war mir sicher das wir eigentlich keine Halbkreis gefahren sind) beschlossen wir uns das Geographische Institut der Uni Hamburg näher anzusehen. 
Leider waren diese Oberirdischen Erdbebenbunker ziemlich langweilig und verlassen, uns so lotste ich uns zu einem Weg der dort in der Nähe langlief und der Ganz sicher tief in den Wald führte, nur vergass ich dabei das das Umdrunden einiger Hütten im Wald eine recht piksige angelegenheit sein kann. drum preschten wir munter und vergnügt durch ein dickicht manshohcer wilder brennesseln und Brombeersträucher.....Mit T-shirts und kurzen Hosen, man was sind wir doch für harte Kerle 

...was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur härter, und wir beschlossen zum Karlsstein zu fahren. (wir sind ja schliesslich Männer).
Das fehlen jeglicher Ortskenntnisse und der eine oder andere übersehende Pfeil (ich bin mir sicher das Absichtlich die entsprechenden Bäume gefällt wurden, zwei ganze Harvester hatten *sie* schliesslich zurücklassen müssen als wir *ihnen* zu dicht auf den fersen waren) machte uns zunächst einmal klar das dort wo wir ankamen nicht der der Karlstein war (wie auch wenn wir anstelle von wegen ausgetrockneten Flusbetten folgten  ) und wir uns auch nicht annähernd dort befanden wo ich uns vermutete. 
Aber dank zweier holden Waldfeen (Die wir in einem Wohngebiet trafen und die schliesslich in einem schwarzen Golf davonrauschten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) wurden wir schlieslich auf den Pfad der tugend zurückgeführt (der da hies KA, für "Keine Ahnung wo wir hier sind"). 
Nach dem wir ein weiteresmal nicht in der Lage waren diverse kleine Gelbe Pfeile zu sehe (das lag bestimmt an meinem grünen Fleck in meinem Sichtfeld den gelb und grün ergibt doch braun oder? Daran waren sicher *sie* schuld  ) und wir deswegen harmlose Waldbewohner und ihrer Haustiere erschrecken mussten kamen wir schliesslich auf dem Fernwanderweg E1 (x) zu unserem ziel. Laut fluchend über soviele Uphills und so wenige Downhills (wir hätten uns längst in der Stratosphere befinden müssen) ruhten wir uns am Stein aus und sahen einen einzelnen Radler der uns zeigte Wie man richtig den Karlstein hochfuhr (doppelt so schnell und ohne pause weiter, naja der mann sah auch aus wie der kleine Bruder von arnie).

Derart belehrt warfen wir einen kurzen Blick in die Karte (die uns Alex wohlweislich mitgab) und beschlossen über den kikeberg wieder zurück zufahren. Auf diesem Teilstück legen wir auch imho den Höchstgeschwindigkeitsrekord auf unserer gesamten Fahrt fest. Der da lag bei sagenhaften 46.3 Km/h auf Schotterpiste. Eine entspanende Abfahrt nach der andern mit recht kleinen Uphills ließ uns glauben das wir bis zum Kikeberg gemütlich radeln könnten. 

Als wir aber an der Grossmoddereiche vorbei fuhren warf das schiksal seine schatten voraus.

Ein recht langer Uphill, unterbrochen von zwei fiesen treppen die wir erst bezwingen mussten, anstelle drumherum zu fahren, hätte uns eigentlich warnen sollen. Schliesslich kamen wir am Paul Roth Stein an...

Einige der vorherigen Downhills hatten uns gezeigt das es nicht gerade ungefährlich war blind hinunterzuballern und so war Manus erster Kommentar "DAS DA ist pervers", wie recht er damit haben sollte merken wir keine 60 sek später, da wir uns darauf geeinigt hatte das er immer vorfuhr (bzw. ich keine lust hatte das wenn ich stürzte er über mich flog) begannen wir den Downhill mit einer kleine Kletterpartie da man nur die möglichkeit hatte wie ein Skispringer unbremsbar in den hang zu donnern oder nach den wurzeln kontrolliert Fahrt aufzunehmen. 
Er schwang sich auf sein rad und ab gings... Nach drei bis vier metern, machte er die Bremsen auf und ward hinter dem zweiten hügel verschwunden... ich hinterher. Da ich allerdings Blindflüge hasse, warf ich auf der hälfte der strecke den hinteren anker und rutschte in die regenrinne. Welch weicher Waldboden! Im Nachhinein sag ich nur "unser glück" währe ich genauso Blind runtergeheizt wäre ich mit sicherheit in ihn rein gefahren und was dann passiert wäre....ab heute werde ich jeden Downhiller, der mir sagt das man "im Kopf" was ausschalten sollte und die bremsen auf machen soll wenn man einen nicht einsehbaren trail runterdonnert, den Vogel zeigen oder ihn bitten ohne seil Bunjeejumpen zu gehen, der Endeffekt ist fast derselbe. Was war passiert? 

Manu hatte unten angekommen noch mindesten dreißig sachen drauf und das direkt hinter dem zweiten hügel der Boden ein geflecht aus Wurzeln und steinen ist, weiss jeder der die Strecke mindesten einmal gefahren ist...also weder ich noch manu. 
Er ist wohl abgehoben und als er wieder aufkam direkt vor einer wurzel gelandet, zumindest sein voderrad....er landete drei Meter weiter und zwar mit der linken schulter voran. Als ich endlich unten ankam saß er noch mitten im weg und schaue recht verwirrt. 

Zwei nachfolgende Biker halfen uns schliesslich zur Großmoddereiche zurück, als klar war das er sich zumindest den Arm ausgekugelt hatte (nochmal danke an die beiden die deswegen ihre Tour unterbrachen um nach einem Asphaltieren abholplatz für den rettungswagen zu suchen, den wir dann aber doch nicht benötigten).

Dort angekommen wurden Alex und Tina angerufen, welche auch promt kamen (thx dafür an euch beide). Nach einigen Organisatorischen Schwierigkeiten (der fahradständer war schon abgebaut gewesen, aber wozu haben wir denn Manus auto  ) wurde Manu in das Mariahilf KH verfrachtet wo uns ein netter Pfleger weissmachen wollte das sie ihn an Organhändler verkauft hätten . Da der Bruch des Schlüsselbeins nicht durch die haut gekommen war, bekam Manu ein nettes Gurtzeug spendiert und durfte wieder nach hause. 

Ein gemütliches Essen bei KFC und eine Anschliesende Heimfahrt bis nach Wedel (auch dafür nochmal danke) rundeten den abend schliesslich ab. Und wenn sie nicht Gestorben sind dann Biken sie noch heute....naja bis auf Manu der wird die nächsten vier bis sechs wochen wohl nicht mehr fahren können.  Werd Schnell wieder gesund. DAS IST EIN BEFEHL! 

P.S.: Rabbit das ging heute doch mit meine Stadtschlappen, überall wo kein sand war und ich trotzdem absteigen musste war es nur meine unfähigkeit und nicht das falsche material. Desweitern habt ihr heute sogar einen mit einem CrossRennrad dabei gehabt und der soll sogar nicht mal schlecht unterwegs gewesen sein, also alles eine frage der Übung. 

_Rechtschreibfehler sind eigentum des finders_


----------



## Buddy (25. August 2003)

Scheint ja richtig spaßig gewesen zu sein 

Wie ist denn die eigentliche Tour gewesen... ?

Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen, aber hatte noch ein paar Schaltprobleme und meine Bremsen quietschen wie Sau 

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Rabbit (25. August 2003)

Netter Bericht 

@Manu: Gute Besserung!


> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Desweitern habt ihr heute sogar einen mit einem CrossRennrad dabei gehabt und der soll sogar nicht mal schlecht unterwegs gewesen sein, also alles eine frage der Übung.*


Klar, das war der Det (Alan), den sollte man aber nicht als Maßstab nehmen, der fährt ja ggf. auch mit Slicks durch die Berge


----------



## Outbreak (25. August 2003)

Aaaalso,
nachdem ich heute Privattaxi gespielt habe , ist für Manu (GT72) folgender Stand: Er wird nicht operiert und durfte demnach auch wieder nach Hause.

Es wird wohl noch ein paaaaaar Wochen dauern, bis Manu sich überhaupt wieder aufs Fahrrad setzen darf  ! Aber er trägt es mit Fassung!

Auch von dieser Seite noch einmal gute Besserung!

@netghost: Die Story ist klasse geschrieben ! Und auch noch vielen Dank für die Hilfe gestern!

cu,

Martina


----------



## Ente on a bike (25. August 2003)

Jo sehr nett Ghost, echt gut geschrieben! Solltest anfangen Bücher zu schreiben!  

Tut mir leid für Dich manu aber gute Besserung! Da Janus mir abgeraten hat bei seinen intitiierten Touren mitzufahren   hoffe ich dich mal so im Wald in den HaBe zu treffen oder so wenn du wieder gesund bist.

Leider hat mir mein Hinterrad ein Streich gespielt diesmal! Hab ne 8 drin dachte ich. War damit bei CNC und er hat mir gesagt das das rad gar nicht mehr über der nabe läuft... 
Er hat mir dann ein neues laufrad angeboten für kooperative 45 euro , die ich leider nicht habe. Nun ist erstmal Sparen angesagt...

Gruss

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (25. August 2003)

Du wirst lachen ente ich schreibe bereits an einem Buch, allerdings nicht übers biken.


----------



## Ente on a bike (25. August 2003)

n1 one... 
Möchte wenns fertig ist einen Abzug haben!


----------



## Martinbaby (25. August 2003)

Zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank an Netghost für diesen super Bericht, wenn auch leider mit dem traurigen Ende für Manu. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle! 

Netghost scheint ja ein richtiger "Ghostwriter" zu sein. Nun trete ich also dieses schwierige Erbe an, hier einen ebenso unterhaltsamen Bericht über unsere Einsteigertour zu schreiben. Ich werde allerdings versuchen, mich kurz und sachlich zu fassen:

"Tour der Superlative" daher, weil wir mit sage und schreibe 19 Bikern wohl noch nie eine so große Runde hatten, weil wir sicherlich mit Abstand die jüngsten Biker dabei hatten (13J) und weil es eine der längsten Runden in den HaBes geworden ist, die ich dort bisher gefahren bin.

Doch von Beginn an. Der Treffpunkt an der Kärntner Hütte füllte sich bis 12.00 Uhr recht schnell. Zumal bereits eine 5köpfige Schülergruppe plus Lehrkraft (Uwe) bereits seit 11.30 Uhr abfahrbereit in den Startrlöchern stand. Doch einige Schüler schienen noch zu fehlen, so verzögerte sich deren Abfahrt. Wir hingegen waren um 12.10 Uhr mehr als vollzählig (10 Anmeldungen plus 3 Nichtanmeldungen) und der bereits in dem obigen Bericht erwähnte Schulworkshop, übrigens allesamt auf 1a Stevens-Bikes. Wir entschlossen uns, gemeinsam loszuradeln, da es sich ja bei unserer Runde zunächst um eine Einsteigerrunde handeln sollte, Wohin es exakt gehen sollte war uns zunächst nicht klar. Aber Andre fuhr einfach mal los so locker Richtung Fischbeker Heide. Eben zu neunzehnt !!! Leider vielen Tina und Alex schnell zurück. Tina hatte eine Wurzel übersehen und sich den Rücken gestaucht. Es machte für sie keinen Sinn mehr, weiter zu fahren. Gentlemanlike begleitete Alex seine bessere Hälfte also zum Auto zurück aus 19 macht nun also nur noch 17. Nun fragt mich bitte nicht, wo wir überall langgedüst sind. Die 5 Schüler hielten super mit. Die drei Jungs stets vorne an, die beiden Mädels fuhren lieber am Ende um sich nicht dem psychologischen Streß der hinter ihnen fahrenden auszusetzen. Irgendwo Richtung Waldfriedhof, erreichte Manu den Anruf wegen seines offenstehende Autos, seine Geschichte ist bekannt, er peste zurück zum Parkplatz. Waren´s also nur noch 16. Kurz darauf stießen allerdings schon wieder zwei neue weitere Biker zu uns hinzu. Die sich prompt entschlossen mit uns zu kommen. Also wieder 18. Wir düsten kruz und quer durch die Wälder. Ich denke, alle hatten ausreichend Spaß, keiner wird sich unterfordert gefühlt haben. Schließlich erreichte Uwe ein Anruf via handy drei seiner Schüler mit denen sie eigentlich an der Kärntner Hütte verabredet hatten, warteten aus unerklärlich Gründen am Segelfluplatz. Auf ging´s also Richtung Segelflugplatz. Die drei weiteren Schüler stießen hinzu. Allesamt übrigens zwischen 13 und 15 Jahren (!) Am Ende des "Panzertrails" hatten wir die erste von einigen bereits lange ersehnte Pause auf dem ehemaligen Kasernengelände an der  Panzerwaschanlage. Hier waren bereits einige Teilnehmer doch schon ganz schön K.O., so daß wir beschlossen, von dieser Stelle aus einen möglichst kurzen Weg durch das Fischbektal Richtung Pakplatz zu wählen. Die Wege durch die Fischbeker Heide sind ja bekanntlich recht schön, ob das allerdings noch alle so genießen konnten, bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Kurz vor der Siedlung  Tempelberg trennten sich dann Streu von Weizen. Wer zum Auto/S-Bahn wollte, fuhr Richtung Cuxhavener Straße. Doch die überwiegende Anzahl nahm mein Angebot an, sich nun im Teil 2 der Einsteigertour noch etwas mehr auszutoben auf nun technisch anspruchsvolleren Geläuf. Wir nahmen den geilen Singletrail links unmittelbar vor der Siedlung Tempelberg unter die Räder mit dem abschließenden spektakulären Downhill runter zum Wanderweg, den zu unserem Erstaunen die zwischenzeitlich nur noch aus Jungs bestehenden Schülertruppe bereits bestens kannte . Leider stürzte an dieser Stelle Sabine (Andres Frau), die darauf hin genug hatte und lieber mit Andre die Tour beendet. Eigentlich wollte uns Andre ja  noch zur Karlsstein-Hütte führen um die diversen aufgebrauchten Wasserflaschen zu füllen. Aber im Nu war er weg, so daß wir nun ohne seine fachkundige Führung dastanden. Vor allem hoffte ich ja, er würde uns einen schlüssigen Weg zurück zum Parkplatz zeigen, denn spätestens dorthin würden sich meine bescheidenen Ortskenntnisse erschöpfen. Aber auf dem Rpckweg waren wir ja lange noch nicht... 

Wir fuhren zum Wanderweg X und folgten dem Weg bis hinauf zum Karlsstein ohne den neuen kürzlich mir von "Badehose" gezeigten Trail kurz vor dem Karlsstein auszulassen. Erst auf dem Karlsstein begannen wir leider zugegebener Maßen leider etwas spät auch über den Rückweg nachzudenken. Mit einem Blick in die Karte von Uwe stellten wir schnell fest, hier eigentlich den am weitesten entfernten Punkt der gesamten Tagestour vom Parkplatz zu haben. Und der kürzeste Weg führte offensichtlich nur über den Paul-Roth-Stein, dessen Weg ich ja zum Glück zu genüge kenne. Da auch Uwe mit seinen Schülern, diese Route oft gefahren ist, übernahm er nun ab hier die Führung. Und siehe da, er brachte uns alle glücklich und erschöpft zum Parkplatz zurück! Insgesamt vom zweiten Teil her alles andere als eine Einsteigerrunde, die aber trotzdem alle mit Anstand bewältigten.

Hier der Vollständigkeit halber die Tourtdaten:

38,57 km
2:52 min
659 hm
13,4 av


----------



## The Teacher (25. August 2003)

Nun muss ich mich ja auch mal outen. Nachdem ich monatelang still und heimlich mitgelesen habe, ist es jetzt wohl an der Zeit, mal Hallo zu sagen, zumal ich / wir in dem Artikel von Martinbaby mehrfach erwähnt wurden.....

 Zunächst einmal vielen Dank an Martinbaby und Andre für das nette guiden durch durch die HaBes. Wir haben viele Trails entdeckt, die bisher nicht auf unserer Route lagen. 

Wer aber sind wir? Seit 1 Jahr trainieren ca. 12 Schüler und Schülerinnen der Gesamtschule Allermöhe 2 mal die Woche in und um Hamburg. Wie Martinbaby schon schrieb, sind die SchülerInnen zwischen 13 und 15 Jahre und werden so langsam recht fit.... Kleine Höhepunkte sind die Teilnahme an Mountainbikerennen (Stevens Cup / Hamburger Cross Cup) bei denen immer der aktuelle Leistungsstand "überprüft" wird. Das absolute Highlight war direkt vor den Sommerferien eine Reise an den Gardasee. Tremalzo und Altissimo sind keine Geheimnisse mehr.... Möglich gemacht hat uns das Ganze die Radsportfirma von Hacht, die uns 13 Mountainbikes kostenlos incl. der ständigen Wartung zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Da kann man nicht meckern.... Wer mehr über unsere Aktivitäten erfahren will, kann einmal auf unserer Schulhomepage (www.Gesamtschule-Allermoehe.de) nachlesen. Dort gibt es auch ein kleines Video aus den HaBes vom letzten Jahr. Über Einträge ins Gästebuch würden wir uns sehr freuen.

Falls ihr wieder einmal eine Tour durch die HaBes oder in den Sachsenwald macht, würden wir uns gerne anschließen. Den Kids hat es superviel Spaß gemacht und auf die Jungs braucht man auch nicht mehr so viel zu warten... so langsam habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie mir bald davonfahren, wenn ich nicht aufpasse  

Lieben Gruß

The Teacher

----------------------------------------------
P.S. Den Benutzernamen habe ich übrigens nicht gewählt, weil ich euch mal zeigen will wo es langeht, sondern weil ich gestern halt immer der Lehrer war.....


----------



## Sanz (25. August 2003)

tut uns aufrichtig leid, dass wir euch allein im wald gelassen haben (fast wie bei hensel und gretel!)
aber auch ich durfte nach dem purzelbaum die notfallstation im ak harburg aufsuchen. zwei fleischwunden, die gerade wieder zusammenwachsen....!!!!! dem übermotivierten jüngling, der die technik nicht beherscht und mich beim besagten downhill vom bike schoß, gehts hoffentlich gut. die nächste einsteigerrunde wird aber hoffentlich wieder stattfinden?
übrigens, die frau von andre heisst: silvia. aber macht nix und desweiteren haste auch einen super bericht verfasst.


----------



## The Teacher (25. August 2003)

...dem übermotivierten jüngling, der die technik nicht beherscht und mich beim besagten downhill vom bike schoß, gehts hoffentlich gut...  

Ich dachte der Jüngling sei gestürzt und du bist von hinten über ihn / auf ihn gefallen. Ist der Bursche dir etwa von hinten ins Fahrrad gefahren??? Falls ja, sage ich tausend mal sorry..... ihm ist natürlich nichts passiert. Die Bürschchen stürzen 100 Mal und tun sich nichts - ich stürze 1 mal und lande im Krankenhaus Boberg (ist aber auch nichts passiert, sondern tat nur weh...  )

Gute Besserung

The Teacher


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

ja, den gestrigen Tag kann ich eigentlich nur folgendermassen zusammenfassen: Was für ein beschissener Tag! 

Fing ja eigentlich gar nicht schlecht an . GT72 (im folgenden Manu genannt) trudelte gegen 10 Uhr bei Outbreak (im folgenden Tina genannt) und mir zu Haus ein, bewaffnet mit ner Riesentüte Brötchen und bester Laune. Nach einem ausgedehnten kohlehydratreichen Frühstück , machten wir uns in aller Ruhe erstmal an das Einpacken der Ausrüstung, Befüllen der Camelbaks und widmeten uns dem schönsten Teil, namentlich dem Verladen der Bikes.(Zitat: Wir haben ja massig Zeit, ist ja erst 11 Uhr...) Nachdem Manu sich an der Tankstelle noch schnell einen kleinen Vorrat an Drogen in Form von Glimmstengeln  (später sollte sich das als weise Voraussicht herausstellen) verschafft hatte, fuhren wir in vergnügter Stimmung los Richtung Harburger Berge. 

Wie gesagt, hatten wir vermeintlich ja alle Zeit der Welt. Dummerweise bildete sich auf der A7 schon lange vor der Ausfahrt Bahrenfeld der schönste stockende Verkehr, den ich seit langer Zeit gesehen habe. Leider neige ich unter Zeitdruck dazu, in Stress zu geraten . Wie dem auch sei, wir kamen dann doch noch gerade so pünktlich am Parkplatz vor der Kärntner Hütte an. Es hatte sich auch schon eine stattliche Anzahl von Mitstreitern versammelt, was nicht zuletzt daran lag, dass eine kleine Gruppe von Schülern sich unserer Tour angeschlossen hatte. 

Schätzungsweise 12.15 Uhr gings dann erstmal den breiten Forstweg-Uphill hoch, wo es sich schon recht schnell abzeichnete, dass dieser Tag auch nicht unbedingt Tinas Tag werden sollte . Zuerst ging´s in moderatem Tempo noch ganz gut, doch dann stauchte sie sich beim Downhill aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund (sie meinte, sie sei über eine Wurzel geknallt, die sie zu spät gesehen hatte) das Rückgrat und konnte fortan nur noch unter Schmerzen weiterfahren. Ich blieb die ganze Zeit an ihrer Seite und versuchte sie zu motivieren (was uns Männern aber anscheinend nicht in die Wiege gelegt wurde, da auch Martinbaby, der netterweise mehrfach auf uns gewartet hatte, in der Hinsicht versagte  ...). Nach dem nächsten Asphalt-Uphill war dann Schluss. Tina gab ihre Entscheidung nun doch auszusteigen bekannt. Somit war natürlich auch für mich die Tour beendet, wenngleich Tina auch anbot, bis zum Ende der Tour auf mich im Auto oder in der Kärtner Hütte zu warten, was meiner Ansicht nach aber totaler Quatsch gewesen wäre... So traten wir dann den Rückzug Richtung Parkplatz an. Dort angekommen, musste ich sogleich feststellen, dass Manu´s Autotür offenstand und das komplette Auto unverriegelt dastand . Selbstredend, dass Manu unverzüglich per Mobiltelefon von diesem unglücklichen Umstand in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde... 

Während Manu also auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz war, betrat netghost (im folgenden Lars genannt) die Szenerie. Er hatte in seinem morgendlichen Halbschlaf völlig verpeilt, dass die Tour ja nicht, wie ursprünglich geplant, am Alsterwanderweg stattfinden sollte, sondern in den Harburger Bergen . Daher die völlig unerhebliche Verspätung von etwa einer Stunde...  Nach 10 Minuten Kennenlern-Phase und gegenseitigem Bike-Bestaunen kam auch Manu schon am Parkplatz an. Das Verschliessen des Wagens nahm nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch, doch was tun mit dem bis dato etwas unglücklich gelaufenen Tag? Tina musste nach Hause, das war klar. Dass ich sie begleiten würde stand unwiderruflich fest. Also beschlossen Manu und Lars auf eigene Faust eine Tour zu unternehmen. Eine Idee, der ich nicht so aufgeschlossen gegenüber stand, da meiner Ansicht nach, eine Tour in den HaBe´s mit totaler Unkenntnis der Lokalität nicht empfehlenswert ist. Wenigstens konnte ich die Beiden noch überzeugen, meine noch originalverpackte  Karte der Harburger Berge einzustecken, was sich später als äusserst klug herausstellen sollte...

Nun denn... Tina und ich fuhren nach Hause und ich machte mich erstmal daran, meiner armen, geschundenen Freundin was Leckeres zum Essen zu zelebrieren.

Später dann, so gegen 18 Uhr, klingelte dann mein Handy und Manu teilte mir bester Laune mit, dass er sich (O-Ton) "auf die Fresse gepackt" hätte und leider den Rückzug Richtung Heimat nicht antreten könne, weil er sich die Schulter ausgekugelt habe... Leider waren die Schilderung der Sachlage irgendwie unverständlich, erst nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen bei Lars und wiederum Manu selbst konnte ich mir dann ein ungefähres Bild der Situation machen. Nun denn, Tina an der einen, die Autoschlüssel in der anderen Hand ging´s ab zum Wagen und unter Einsatz meines Führerscheins  in Richtung Großmodder Eiche. Leider verstand ich die Sachlage so, als dass die angetroffenen anderen Biker (siehe Netghosts Bericht) nen Krankenwagen gerufen hatten, für mich war also klar, ich müsste lediglich Manu´s Bike in dessen Wagen packen und den irgendwie nach Hamburg schaffen, während Tina unseren Wagen nach Hause chauffiert. Dumm gelaufen, dem war natürlich nicht so! Und dabei hatte ich n paar Stunden vorher noch den Fahrradträger vom Auto abgebaut . Schade also! Das hiess für die beiden Kämpfer dann nochmaliges Warten (Manu´s erschöpfter Drogenvorrat wurde von Tina aufgefüllt...), während Tina und ich auf dem schnellsten Wege Richtung Kärtner Hütte aufbrachen, um Manu´s Auto zu holen. Leider kriegt man unser Auto nicht mal ein Bike rein, geschweige denn deren zwei... Gesagt, getan. Wieder zurück an der Großmodder Eiche luden wir Mensch und Maschinen ein und los ging´s Richtung MariaHilf-Krankenhaus. Dort wurde Manu eingehend untersucht. Befund: Claviculafraktur (Schlüsselbein-Bruch)! 

Nun denn, 3 Stunden später ward Manu dann entlassen, Lars und ich konnten uns während dieser Zeit wunderbar dahingehend streiten, ob man in der Phase leichter Verunsicherung während eines rasanten wurzeligen Downhills nun bremsen soll, oder wie von mir propagiert, einfach nur die Bremse aufmachen, die Augen zumachen (naja, nicht wirklich! ) und durchfahren soll... BTW: Wir kamen zu keinem abschliessenden Ergebnis!

Der Rest ist schnell erzählt: Aus dem Krankenhaus raus, gleich gegenüber bei KFC rein, Grossbestellung aufgegeben, in Ruhe gefuttert, Lars nach Wedel gefahren, Manu mitsamt Auto und Bike nach Hause gefahren, um 0.45 Uhr zu Hause angekommen, Zähne geputzt und fertig mit Gott und der Welt ab ins Bett!

War das nun ein beschissener Tag oder nicht?? 

Gute Besserung all den Opfern dieses Tages! 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (25. August 2003)

Guten Tag Herr Oberlehrer  , oder auch kurz Uwe?!

Es freut mich zu hören, daß sich in Sachen Nachwuchsförderung etwas tut!
Das ist ja ein Spitzenprojekt, was da an der Gesamtschule Allermöhe läuft. Hätte es doch sowas nur schon zu meiner Zeit gegeben, dann hätte ich sicher sehr, sehr viel früher mit dem MTBiken angefangen und nicht soviel Zeit gehabt Unsinn anzustellen und meine Lehrer zu ärgern  
Auch die Nachricht, daß mein Geld, welches ich Anfang des Jahres bei der Fa. von Hacht investiert habe, einem guten Zwecke zugeführt wurde stimmt mich frohgemut 

In meiner Funktion als Moderrator hier im norddeutschen Subforum der IBC möchte ich dich/euch natürlich herzlich willkommen heißen und würde mich freuen euch auch einmal auf einer der zukünftigen Touren kennenlernen zu dürfen.
Ausserdem werde ich den Beppo mal anspitzen eine seiner Touren von Geesthacht nach Lauenburg und zurück anzubieten, denn wie mir scheint kennt ihr dieses sehr schöne, gleichermaßen anspruchsvolle Revier wohl auch noch nicht. Und das, obwohl es quasi vor eurer Haustüre liegt.

Herzliche Grüße auch an den Nachwuchs,
auf ein baldiges Kennenlernen 
Harry


----------



## Outbreak (25. August 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wir hier einen Wettbewerb ins Leben rufen:

Die besten Tourberichte...  

Gut geschrieben sind sie echt alle hier (in diesem Thread ja gerade besonders  ), aber bald traut sich ja kaum noch jemand, einen 'kurzen' Tourbericht einzustellen.   

Aber schreibt ruhig weiter so, denn ich könnte mich an einigen Passagen echt kringeln... 

cu,

Martina

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Auch von mir gute Besserung an alle Gestürzten Biker des Tages!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mira (26. August 2003)

Na Harry, da weißte ja schon, wo dein Junge mal zur Schule gehen soll, was?


----------

